# Any model 686 owners out there??



## crazyjoe (May 25, 2011)

I'm looking for a nice revolver to add to my little collection and love the looks of the S&W 686 with the 4" barrel. My dad owns a Colt Diamondback in "electroless nickel" finish and I absolutely love that gun, but they're not cheap and he doesnt plan on giving it up any time soon, lol, so I'm looking for something that looks as good as the Colt, and the 686 is the nicest thing that I've seen (I realize it's .38 special vs. .357, the .357 is just a bonus  I plan on using it for mainly recreational use/target practice. 

Just curious to see how many of you guys own the 686 and how you like it? 

Also, any other nice revolvers out there that I might be overlooking? The vented rib on the barrel of the Diamondback is just plain sexy to me, anyone else mocking that design?? 

Joe.


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

I have a 686 with 2 1/2" barrel. This is my third 686 and I love it. You will never be disappointed with a 686.


----------



## buck (Mar 20, 2010)

I had a 686-4 with a six inch barrel that I gifted to my youngest son when he turned 18. I have since bought a new 686 5'' Talo 3-5-7. The 686 is a great gun and will last a lifetime. Someday you may have a son of your own that lusts after it like you do your dad's Colt.


----------



## lumbermill (Jan 5, 2007)

I have the 686-3 with the 6" barrel. I have taken deer, coyote and wild hogs with this revolver. Although I have a Ruger SRH in .44Mag I tend to grab the "little" 686 come gun season. The only way I can really describe this particular revolver is "fun." It's fun to shoot. It's easy for me to shoot accurately. It is usually on my hip if I'm just walking around the woods. You can also load it up with the Hornady LeverEvolution rounds and test your long range shooting. Another plus is that they seem to hold their resale value. I could write a book about mine, but I can sum it up as you can't go wrong with a 686. I hope you find one and have as much fun with it as I have with mine.

Cheers!


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I have the blued Model 586, in both 4" and 6" barrel lengths. As far as I'm concerned, the L-Framed Smith & Wesson .357 Magnums are the best DA .357s to come along. Here, on the left, are my two:










They are very rugged guns, and unlike the Model 27, hve the longer cylinder to accommodate heavier bullets. I've always preferred the Smith's DA pull over the Colt's, even the vaunted Python.

Bob Wright

P.S. The grips on the 6" gun were originally on a K-22 Magnum I saw in a gunshop. I commented that it might be worthwhile to buy the gun for the grips. I came back later and the gun was gone, but the buyer had put rubber grips on the gun and left the wood grips. I gladly gave the $10 asking price.


----------



## crazyjoe (May 25, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies fellas! I appreciate the pics as well, beautiful revolvers!! I think I'm gonna try to save up for the 686, I cant seem to find anything negative about it (other than price). Thanks again.

Joe.


----------



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

love my 686


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Here's mine, six-inch barrel. Picked it up last year from a primarily C&R website for a song. I actually haven't shot this one yet.


----------



## crazyjoe (May 25, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------

